# About the PXA-H100 ???



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

From this pic and page I found on a polk audio forum.. Alpine's Russian site...








http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&u=http://www.alpine-electronics.ru/index.php%3Fid%3Dpxa-h100&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=3&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dpxa-h100%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26hs%3DbKM

It lists some 'features' icons for this thing...

24 bit DAC 
- This to me indicates the audio processing occurs IN the PXA box, rather than the head unit itself... Does this mean SQ between a 9884, 9886 or X100 might be pretty much the same?

3 4volt Preouts 
- huh?? I don't see any preouts on that pic.. do you?

AiNet
- Naturally.. To receive signal and control etc to/from head unit.

Bass Engine Pro and MediaXpander
- Another clue that basically the head unit essentially becomes a transport, but the PXA is where the SQ happens.

Your thoughts?? Anyone got a clue if this unit indeed has it's own preouts or how the wiring diagram would look yet?


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

Alpine's 2008 PDF catalog suggests that adding the PXA-H100 to any Imprint-capable head unit basically adds the familiar Bass Engine Pro functions (t/a, eq, 3-way xover), among other features.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

The biggie being the MultEQ auto-calibration.
Makes me wonder though about the signal path though... how this thing works.

Through the H100 out to amps via DAC's in the H100? 
Or
Send, process and return via AiNet back to the head unit?

.... Main reason is I wonder if it renders any DAC and/or preamp quality differences between the 9884, 9886 or other moot as by adding the H100 they'd be essentially the same?


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

The original KTX-100EQ box only needs to be hooked up to the HU once via the faceplate connector (which I think is mini-USB, but not sure). The connector itself requires removal of the radio's faceplate to access.

I'm sure this works similarly.. after calibrating the MultEQ, you disconnect the "To HU" port and use the Ai-NET connection to use the new processing settings.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm making a bet that this H100 is a "stay-resident" processor, like the H701.. 

My clues being the AiNet hookup... I'm thinking this thing acts more like the 701 in that it would contain actual processing internals rather than just an Imprint control brain... 

Whereas the 100EQ is mainly just tapping into the 9887's brain and tuning based on the software and the mike inputs and interfacing to the PC, the H100 taps into it's own brain to store settings for processing signal received via AiNet.

So rather than the internal processing in the 9887 tweaked by the 100EQ, the H100 may receive the audio, process and either send back (?) or send directly to amps (?)... 

I chatted online with Crutchfield yesterday.. They don't know yet.


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

I worded my last post confusingly..

I agree with you. Once you calibrate the MultEQ settings, you disconnect that cable (since it attaches directly to the faceplate), and then you leave the box in place, only connected via Ai-Net.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Right.. Gotcha.  Except it looks like the PC attaches to the H100 rather than head unit.


----------



## AlwaysPC (Feb 10, 2008)

Is the PXA-H100 available yet?

Idea of cost?


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Not to bring back a dead thread,but since I just got my CDA-9884 I've been researching this processor. Found it on there Aussy site. 

It does have outputs on the unit itself.

http://www.alpine.com.au/products/product.asp?modelID=364


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

149.00 retail

March


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

Interesting, it seems you need the KTX-H100 to do Imprint even with this box.


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

True.

You will need this box (as an add-on) to do Imprint.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

I found the owner's manual for the IMPRINT audio processor PHXA-1000 at http://vault.alpine-usa.com/products/documents/PXA-H100%20OM.PDF

According to Alpine this is the same audio processor for the upcoming IVA-W505. I'd just hope someone gets of hold one and give us an honest review before I get mine to replace my W205.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

I think you will need the the EQ KTX 100 sth to do the imprint tuning.... what a big catch.


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

khanhfat said:


> I think you will need the the EQ KTX 100 sth to do the imprint tuning.... what a big catch.


Correct. This does not come with the mic and software to do the tuning. This will take your IMPRINT "ready" deck to the same capabilities as the 9887.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I'll be very interested if this AiNET connection (which I'm guessing is already DAC'd to analog) into the H100 for processing (back to dig' then back to analog I'm guessing again) is as good for SQ as the 9887.

The concept is nice though as one processor can make any of the new head units totally active-xover, TA and Imprint capable. Nice marketing idea for those that may or may not want the extra processing but otherwise dig a certain head unit over another.. providing an upgrade path without having to scrap an otherwise satisfactory head unit for the customer.

Also I wonder how much variance in SQ there would be among the various new Imprint head units that feed this thing, such as the IDA units from x100 through x300, or the CDA units, etc... I'd imagine alot if the AiNet output is dependent on the head unit's internal DAC's and output components.


----------



## grumpy (Mar 18, 2008)

you dont need the the full eq kit, just an add-on module....this is from alpine usa

http://www.alpine-usa.com/US-en/company/pr/pr.php?prid=177&year=2008

now this was in january, hopefully things havent changed.


----------



## grumpy (Mar 18, 2008)

Here's the manual .....

http://vault.alpine-usa.com/products/documents/PXA-H100 OM.PDF


----------



## Bumpin'Buick (Nov 8, 2007)

grumpy said:


> you dont need the the full eq kit, just an add-on module....this is from alpine usa
> 
> http://www.alpine-usa.com/US-en/company/pr/pr.php?prid=177&year=2008
> 
> now this was in january, hopefully things havent changed.



It says on that link that you also need the KTX-H100 IMPRINT Tuning Kit if you want the automated tuning process. The one with the mic, software, etc.


----------



## grumpy (Mar 18, 2008)

thats right, but the price of it is alot better than the kit with the actual eq.


----------

